# Batchdatei Dateien Kopieren ohne Administratorrechte?



## jackie05 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
der Titel sagt eigentlich schon alles, ich möchte von z.B. C:\Temp\ nach C:\Programme\test eine Datei kopieren, irgendwie ersetzt er die Datei nicht.
Es muss doch eine möglichkeit geben ohne Administratorrechte etwas zu kopieren.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für die Hilfe.

MfG


----------



## Nico Graichen (22. Februar 2009)

Hi

Nein, normalerweise nicht, da in das Verzeichnis C:\Programme\ (oder auch C:\Windows) nur als Admin geschrieben werden darf.
Anwendungsdaten sollten in das Verzeichnis ProgramData (Vista) oder im Verzeichnis Anwendungsdaten abgelegt werden


----------

